# Metamucil gas



## mrswoody (Oct 8, 2007)

Metamucil has been helping but, of course, it also brought some major gas! The smell can be embarassing. I've never been so stinky! Earlier, my DH told me that I had "night gas" last night.







It's better than having diarrhea but still...wtf lol


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Our bedroom used to smell "like an open sewer," according to my dw; and that was with D! Now, with my bowels better, it is much more like a closed sewer. Explain to dh that this is the trade off for all of the benefits you bring his way.Mark


----------



## mrswoody (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you for your reply overitnow. I'm afraid I never got an e-mail notification so I didn't see it until today. [email protected] sewer! I guess with all I have had to endure with his gas, it's finally payback time for me! Heh-heh!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might see if adding a probiotic reduces the gas volume.Psyllium (the fiber in metamucil) is fermentable, and if you find a probiotic that works for you it will not release gas when it uses the fiber.The other option is to see if a less fermentable fiber works for you like citrucel or fibercon. Some people do well with those and some people find them less gassy.One thing to treat odor is pepto-bismol. It also helps with diarrhea. Start with one pill a day and work up. They used 8 a day in a clinical trial for odor and 16 a day is the maximum dose. You may want to take occasional breaks from the pepto as some people can get too much bismuth if they take the maximum dose every day for too long. The clinical trial they did 8 pills a day for several weeks with no problem.K.


----------

